# [RISOLTO] Boot gentoo da dischi raid1 su controller HPT302

## battistis

Salve ho installato gentoo 2006.0 dallo stage3 su due dischi in raid1 collegati ad un controller ata PCI HighPoint HPT302

ho configurato a dovere il meu.list di grub specificando la root=/dev/mdx corretta

ho compilato staticamente nel kernel il modulo per:

Tutti i file system usati

Tutti i drivers per tutti i controller HPT3X (perche' non sapevo esattametne quale fosse quello per l'HPT302)

Tutti i drivers per il mio chipset Winbound (anche qui non sapevo quale esattamente fosse quello giusto)

e i driver per l'Intel PIIX

prima di rebootare: 

ho fatto un emerge di mdadm 

ho copiato mdadm.conf creato con il live cd nella /etc/ dell'ambiente chrootato 

ho installato grub seguendo l'handbook e questo how-to sul wiki

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Gentoo_Install_on_Software_RAID

dopo il reboot GRUB mi dice questo:

```

Grub Loading Stage1.5

Grub Loading, please wait ....
```

e si ferma li

help please!!!

----------

## battistis

provo questa http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/grub-error-guide.xml

e speriamo...

----------

## lavish

Spostato da Forum di discussione italiano a Forum italiano (Italian).

Ti ricordo inoltre che non è conveniente "uppare" il proprio post prima che siano passate 24 ore (va bene un edit in coda al messaggio) e che comunque è meglio cercare prima di postare   :Razz: 

Facci sapere se risolvi e in caso, aggiungi il tag [RISOLTO] al titolo del thread.

Ciao!

----------

## battistis

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Spostato da Forum di discussione italiano a Forum italiano (Italian).
> 
> Ciao!

 

perche' mi sposti i post sempre?

qual'e' la differenza tra i due forum?

----------

## makoomba

ha spostato perchè questa è una richiesta di supporto per gentoo, quindi va nel forum principale.

è spiegato nelle linee guida.

----------

## lavish

 *battistis wrote:*   

> perche' mi sposti i post sempre?
> 
> qual'e' la differenza tra i due forum?

 

"Sempre"? Hai fatto in tutto 5 posts di cui 3 su questo thread  :Razz: 

Per il resto, segui le indicazioni che ti ha dato makoomba (anche se avresti già dovuto leggerti le linee guida _prima_ di postare)

Ciao  :Wink: 

----------

## battistis

ok grazie dei consigli

cercate di non essere crudeli  :Smile: 

sono appena arrivato su questo forum veramente  immenso

----------

## Cazzantonio

appunto perché sei appena arrivato che dovresti leggerti le linee guida...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## lavish

 *battistis wrote:*   

> ok grazie dei consigli
> 
> cercate di non essere crudeli 

 

 :Twisted Evil:  attento a non inciampare fra qualche brandello di carne e non scivolare su una pozzanghera di sangue   :Twisted Evil: 

Hihi, benvenuto  :Wink: 

----------

## battistis

ok lette...

cmq. non funziona ancora

se non avete qualche suggerimento proverei con lilo???

dopo aver riavviato la live, ricostruito il raid (20 min  :Mad:  ) e chrottato nel sistema che non boota

```

unemerge grub

emerge lilo 

???

```

e poi una cosa del genere in lilo.conf

```

lba32

# Specifies the boot device 

boot=/dev/md1

root=/dev/md3 

raid-extra-boot=/dev/hde,/dev/hdg

???

```

dopodiche se non va ancora....pentitissimo rimetto debian   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Partiamo dalle cose base. Sulle altre distribuzioni una configuarazione del genere [grub e /boot in raid1] funzionava?

In secondo luogo, quando hai installato grub nell'mbr, hai inserito te i valori, o hai premuto TAB così da farti comparire le possibili opzioni?

Io se fossi in te, eviterei di mettere in raid 1 la partizione di boot. In fondo la si modifica poco e tutto sommato non è proprio banale farla riconoscere a grub e lilo, percui, lasciandola non in raid tutto dovrebbe partire

Hai pensato di acquistare una scheda raid hardware, son degli ottimi investimenti, anche le ATA133, pensaci!  :Smile: 

Per finire non spaventarti dei mod, son brava gente, un po' stressati a volte un po' rudi  :Very Happy:  ma fan davvero un grande lavoro, anche se purtroppo molti non glielo riconoscono

PS:

Pur di non farti tornare a debian ti detto io cosa scriverci sui dischi, in binario!   :Twisted Evil:  Hai appena visto la luce, e già vuoi tornare nelle TENEBRE?!    :Evil or Very Mad:   :Wink: 

----------

## battistis

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Partiamo dalle cose base. Sulle altre distribuzioni una configuarazione del genere (grub e /boot in raid1) funzionava?

 

con debian e ubuntu no da controller ata pci

si gentoo e debian da controller ata integrato nella scheda madre

infatti questo è uno dei motivi per il quale ho deciso di provare gentoo 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> In secondo luogo, quando hai installato grub nell'mbr, hai inserito te i valori, o hai premuto TAB così da farti comparire le possibili opzioni?
> 
> 

 

ho considerato hde1 come hd0,0 e hdg come hd1,0 essendo gli unici dischi nella macchina

ora cmq. provo con il tab e poi passo a lilo

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Io se fossi in te, eviterei di mettere in raid 1 la partizione di boot. In fondo la si modifica poco e tutto sommato non è proprio banale farla riconoscere a grub e lilo, percui, lasciandola non in raid tutto dovrebbe partire
> 
> 

 

questa l'ho considerata come ultima soluzione se neanche lilo dovesse funzionare

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Hai pensato di acquistare una scheda raid hardware, son degli ottimi investimenti, anche le ATA133, pensaci! 
> 
> 

 

costano troppo per l'uso dometico che ne farei

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Per finire non spaventarti dei mod, son brava gente, un po' stressati a volte un po' rudi  ma fan davvero un grande lavoro, anche se purtroppo molti non glielo riconoscono
> 
> 

 

anzi sono piu' disponibili e permissivi di tant altri forum!

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> PS:
> 
> Pur di non farti tornare a debian ti detto io cosa scriverci sui dischi, in binario!   Hai appena visto la luce, e già vuoi tornare nelle TENEBRE?!    

 

lo prendo come un impegno!   :Smile: 

però il tempo che mi è rimmasto per le prove è quasi finito

----------

## battistis

LILO BOOOTAAAAAA!!!

...buongiorno gentoo...  :Smile: 

non ho provato ancora a fare delle prove rimuovendo un disco dall'array e bootando dall'altro ma credo che non ci siano problemi

vi posto un po' di conf magari saranno utili a qualcun'altro:

/etc/lilo.conf

```

# tnx to vjt

lba32

boot=/dev/md1            # Installa LILO nel MBR

raid-extra-boot = /dev/hde,/dev/hdg

prompt                   # Dà possibilità di selezionare un'altra sezione

delay=5                  # Aspetta 5 secondi prima di avviare ildefault

default=gentoo           # Passato il timeout, avvia la sezione "gentoo"

image=/boot/winston-allbuilt-in-2.6.15-gentoo-r5

label=gentoo             # Il nome dato alla sezione

read-only                # Avvio con root di sola lettura Non modificare

root=/dev/md3            # Posizione del filesystem root

```

/etc/fstab

```
/dev/md1       /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime  1 2

/dev/md3                /               reiserfs        noatime,notail  0 1

/dev/md4                /home           xfs             noatime         0 1

/dev/hde2               none            swap            sw,pri=1        0 0

/dev/hdg2               none            swap            sw,pri=1        0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom      iso9660         noauto,ro       0 0

#/dev/fd0               /mnt/floppy   auto            noauto          0 0

proc                       /proc            proc            defaults         0 0

shm                       /dev/shm      tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0

```

/etc/mdadm.conf

```

ARRAY /dev/md4 level=raid1 num-devices=2 UUID=7e447465:4894c0db:f140f080:47c3e708

ARRAY /dev/md3 level=raid1 num-devices=2 UUID=9202e864:c1876270:b522d2ff:fe6adaae

ARRAY /dev/md1 level=raid1 num-devices=2 UUID=9bc954e3:bc0dd75b:0523d831:1a56ecf0

```

/proc/mdstat

```

Personalities : [raid1]

md1 : active raid1 hdg1[1] hde1[0]

      96256 blocks [2/2] [UU]

md3 : active raid1 hdg3[1] hde3[0]

      9767424 blocks [2/2] [UU]

md4 : active raid1 hdg4[1] hde4[0]

      28708032 blocks [2/2] [UU]

unused devices: <none>

```

serve altro?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Si manca una bottiglia di spumante per festeggiare!  :Very Happy: 

Complimenti

----------

